# Programm zur Datenwiederherstellung



## dpd80 (6 Juli 2009)

Moin,

Mir ist nach einem Systemabsturz während einer Installation die Festplatte vom meinem Field-PG hops gegangen. Soll heißen, sie wird als komplett leer angezeigt. Habe schonmal ne Testversion von "Recover my Files" drüber laufen lassen und auch ziemlich viel meiner Daten wiedergefunden, scheint also noch alles da zu sein.

Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, ob ihr mir ein paar gute Programme :TOOL: zur Datenwiederherstellung empfehlen könnt. Freeware oder auch zum kaufen, Freeware wäre mir auf die Schnelle natürlich lieber 


Bevor ihr fragt.... habe natürlich Sicheheitskopien der wichtigen Sachen, nur um so ein paar Bilder, Dokumente usw wär es echt schade.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## zotos (6 Juli 2009)

Folgendes habe ich bis her erfolgreich bei CF und SD Karten getestet:

http://www.pcinspector.de/


----------



## dpd80 (6 Juli 2009)

Danke, das hab ich mir vorhin zum Feierabend auch schon runtergeladen, wollte ich morgen früh mal ausprobieren. Hoffe kommt was bei raus.


----------



## thomass5 (6 Juli 2009)

Testdisk wäre auch einen Versuch wert. Hat schon gelegentlich geholfen :-D .

http://www.windows-secrets.de/troub...estdisk-eine-partition-wieder-herstellen.html

Thomas


----------



## Kai (6 Juli 2009)

Anleitungen und einen Download zu TestDisk findet man hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemprogramme/festplatten/testdisk/

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/laufwerke/2008/beratung_datenrettung_testdisk/

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869

http://www.tipps-zur-datenrettung.d...-zu-datenrettungssoftware-testdisk-26-36.html

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_DE

Gruß Kai


----------

